# Has anyone with Fire HDX gotten the 5.x update?



## kerrycrow (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm just curious...I got the 4.5. xx whatever update....but I want to be ride of this carousel!  And I've updated my Voyage so I'd like the two devices to better "match" as I think they would if I got the next update.

The reason I got the Fire vs iPad (beside price) is that it matches my other Amazon device in experience.  I do read some on the Fire but not as much as I thought.  I am wondering if I should just go back to the iPad on the next iteration. 

Anyway, just wondering if the "unicorn" is out there somewhere.

P.S.  To be more specific because the generations are unclear to me on this tablet...I am talking about Fire HDX 8.9 4th generation (according to my device)


----------



## MrBill (Nov 25, 2012)

I also have the Fire HDX 8.9 4th generation and am also looking forward to the 5.x.x update to get rid of the carousel.  The current version for our Kindles is 4.5.5.1.  Does anyone have any news about when the version 5 update will be available?


----------



## kerrycrow (Aug 31, 2010)

I did try the Mayday thing to ask if I was missing something and she told me to check back in a few weeks, that it was still going out but more had not received than had received.  But I was curious  if anyone here has seen the update.

UPDATE:  I called Amazon again since it had been a few weeks since me last conversation with them.  There is no projected date as to when this software will be released for the Kindle Fire HDX 8.9 4th gen.  I am somewhat irritated that I purchased the top of the line Kindle Fire in October '15 and it is not keeping pace on a software basis with the cheaper versions since released.  I get that hardware becomes obsolete in time but this purchase has not been long ago.  Kind of wishing Id gone with an iPad.  I've been among the Kindle faithful since Kindle #1 came out and this is the first time I have regretted a Kindle purchase.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I too have 8.9 HDX.  I had a Fire 10 for about a day at Christmas.  The 10 was so inferior to my HDX that I sent it back as defective for all the problems it had.  I love my HDX, but I cannot figure out what Amazon is thinking.  They have all but abandoned the HDX for products that are cheap but irritating compared to the HDX.  I had a Kindle one and my hubby and I have had several more Kindles and Fires as they have come out.  If this continues I too will be looking at IPad or Samsung.  Wake up Amazon you are alienating loyal customers.


----------



## kerrycrow (Aug 31, 2010)

Totally agree!  I looked at the new Fires and not for me either! I will give it a couple months but will likely sell the HDX if it continues to be unsupported by Amazon.  My Voyage is likely to be my last dedicated ereader.


----------



## jheydt (Dec 16, 2008)

I also have a fire 8.9 hdx and I used it to replace my ipad.  I just got disgusted with Apple with all their password stuff.  I couldn't believe I had to enter a password to buy something at the Apple store online.  Anyway I'm perfectly happy with my fire.  For reading I use my voyage.  The graphics are very crisp and movies and tv shows look great on it.  At one time I hated the carousel but now it doesn't bother me as the programs I mostly use are right on the left side of the carousel.  Personally I find the fire 8.9 hdx much easier to use without the password hassle at Apple.  

John


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I won't sell my HDX.  I love it.  I just hope if and when the time comes I have to replace it Amazon has come to its senses.  I will not replace it with something inferior to it.  So if I have to look elsewhere, reluctantly, I will.  I have always been a loyal Amazon customer.  I really don't like Apple and don't want to be driven to an IPad.  Wake up Amazon.  We will pay a little more for quality.


----------



## kerrycrow (Aug 31, 2010)

I also hope Amazon comes to their senses.  Not everyone wants an inexpensive, low resolution consumption device.

And the password thing was irritating but now that I am used to Touch ID on my phone, it is no big deal.

I have no desire to switch to an iPad, unless Amazon shows us that they do not intend to support this device.  Kind of what it is looking like now but maybe it will turn around. I will give them some time.


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

Not sure we are getting the update    Like you all have said, I admire Amazon for making an affordable line of quality tablets. But my HDX 8.9 was bought because of the high quality resolution, esp for watching Amazon prime videos. I hope they don't abandon us!!

Susie


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I guess I am in the same boat.. HDX 8.9" has mostly been great, but I want something better and exciting to tempt me.  Thought about the 10" but reviews here and online nixed that.

My latest update is 4.5.5.1 updated January 19, 2016.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

kerrycrow said:


> I also hope Amazon comes to their senses. Not everyone wants an inexpensive, low resolution consumption device.
> 
> And the password thing was irritating but now that I am used to Touch ID on my phone, it is no big deal.
> 
> I have no desire to switch to an iPad, unless Amazon shows us that they do not intend to support this device. Kind of what it is looking like now but maybe it will turn around. I will give them some time.


What password thing? You can have a password on a Fire, but you don't have to.


----------



## kerrycrow (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh, sorry I re-read what I wrote and I realized I wasn't clear. One of John's issues with the iPad was the password entry required, and that was a plus on the Fire. I was agreeing that was in issue in the past but with TouchID on the apple devices that "benefit"of the Fire is gone for me.



jheydt said:


> I just got disgusted with Apple with all their password stuff. I couldn't believe I had to enter a password to buy something at the Apple store online. ..... Personally I find the fire 8.9 hdx much easier to use without the password hassle at Apple.
> 
> John


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

Passwords aren't required on an iPad. When you are asked to create a passcode, click on passcode options above the box to enter the code, one of them is no passcode. You can also remove it somewhere in settings if you've already set it up.

FWIW, I don't think there will be any updates other than to keep it working with the Amazon infrastructure.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

My 82 year old mother's 8.9 HDX went belly up.  After speaking with Amazon customer service and trying all the tricks to revive it, it was pronounced "unresponsive".  We were offered a $20 credit toward a new device.  My mom and I both got Fire 10's for Christmas and returned them because we felt they were inferior to the HDX.  My mom had only had Kindles and Fires and was uncomfortable to move to another brand, but did not see any new Amazon devices she wanted.  A refurbished HDX was a consideration but the lack of support for the HDX made that less than desirable. So, long story short, she decided to look around.  Went to Costco and purchased a Samsung Galaxy Tab 9.7 inch 32 gig.  So far she is pleased with the size and responsiveness.  We put the Amazon app and Kindle app on it so she has her books etc.  She is now putting her TV, video and game apps on it herself.  I think she is going to be fine with it.  The point of this long story is we both have only purchased Amazon devices previously.  I am very sad that we have been forced to look elsewhere.  If anyone from Amazon is monitoring this, take note.  Making cheap sluggish products is not going to keep customers.  Some of us would rather pay a few bucks more for a higher quality product.  By the way I have to say I am so proud of my mom.  She is older and has some trouble with technology but is willing to try.  I think it really keeps her mind sharp and her attitude brighter.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Way to go, Molly's mom!  My mother is elderly, and has no tech background, but she uses my old Paperwhite bravely! She isn't interested in a real tablet, though.


----------



## kerrycrow (Aug 31, 2010)

Great to hear about your Mom, Molly!  Mine is the same age (83) and in the last couple of years I've gotten her on the Kindle Fire HDX and a Chromebook.  She got her own smartphone recently, is now on Facebook, WWF, etc.  I do some "tech support", but she has a "guy" at the Verizon store that helps her, and the Mayday feature on Kindle has also worked very well.  (although she says she can't understand what the call center people are saying she knows now to tell them to "take control and draw an arrow for what you want me to do".  LOL!  I agree it is great how she has decided to jump into the technology and it does keep her connected to friends and the outside world.  Especially when she can't get out of the house as much.

When her HDX goes (it is an older model), I will probably do the same thing and go with a Samsung tablet instead of the current Fire models.

I myself have decided to put my HDX 8.9 4th gen on Ebay today.  It will be a great deal (very gently used for a few months) for someone.  There is one ap in particular I am missing and it will never be on the Fire (it's a journaling ap that I use). So back to iPad for me.  Still love my Voyage for reading.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

I have tried to keep with current versions of small tablets.  We have a 7"firehdx, 8"fire a voyage and an iPad mini, and iPad air  The fire tablets are so slow in sync, and downloading they will not be replaced. I will probably keep an e reader as I like it in bright light situations

I honestly like the iPad's much better than Amazon's tablets, they are much faster and seemingly more reliable, and I like the ease of creating collections on them vs the products from Amazon. I have different reader apps installed on the Apple products, such as Kindle, and iBooks and several others and they all work fast and flawlessly  I don't know if I can do that one the Amazon tablets, I have not tried, and as slow as they seem to be am not inclined to do so.

If Amazon cannot increase the speed and reliability of their tablets they are soon to lose a customer.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Kerrycrow and Hooded Claw.  I am so glad other older folks are using them too.  My mom has a laptop and her Tablet.  She is on Facebook too.  She gets on Facebook with her friends and games and passing pictures and jokes around.  I think it is so good for her.  She takes her Tablet to bed with her and either reads or watches videos.  My dad on the other hand has avoided technology and I can see he is not nearly as sharp or informed as my mom.  I also see dementia creeping up on him.  I can really see the difference in keeping the mind and body active and just sitting around watching TV.  I also act as tech support for my mom as much as I can but sometimes she has to call real tech support and she does ok with that, except if she gets someone with  a heavy accent.  When she can't understand someone she is a real pistol.  Not rude or mean but kind of demanding, and it cracks me up.


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I have the fire 6 HD, and I got the update yesterday. I now have the blue shade feature. My carousel is gone : ( .....I kind of like it!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

The only Fire HDX that is getting Fire OS 5 is the 2014 HDX8.9 (4th generation). I think the update can be downloaded from the Updates page if you are impatient. 3rd gen Fires will only go to 4.5.5.1.


----------



## Readirect (May 9, 2016)

IMHO, there's only one thing worse than Amazon's current Android skin for the HDX and that is Amazon's updated skin for Android 5. It is awful and they just keep going from bad to worse. Be thankful they haven't forced the update onto this device

The 8.9 HDX 4th Gen is a beautiful device, hardware-wise, and 2 years after its release it is still better than anything that I've used -- regardless of age  -- and I've tried a whole lot of tablets including the iPad Pro 9.7. Software-wise, it is terrible but I'll live with it to get the great screen, the great sound, the great performance and the great battery life.

I've an everyday tablet -- currently a Dell 7840 -- for tasks other than media but *nothing* beats this HDX, in my opinion, for viewing media; even the Dell's AMOLED display.


----------



## sharonmarie (Jun 12, 2016)

I'm ok with 5x updates since I quite disliked the carousel.  I do want to echo the love for the hdx, so much so that I purchased a second as a backup despite also owning the newest Ipad Air.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine is at 4.5.5.1  But it had run out of juice so I just plugged it in to charge it up . . . . it's checking now for updates. . . it's an HDX7, btw.

But on Amazon it shows that (4.5.5.1) as the latest update so that's probably what it is . . . . .


----------

